# Any cubers in Saudi Arabia?



## Roux Empress (Nov 19, 2020)

I'm currently living in KSA, Dammam


----------



## Ahmad cuber (Dec 28, 2021)

Wow I also live in dammam
I solve the rubik's cube about 20 sec


----------



## Mounisani (Jan 26, 2022)

I live in riyadh
pretty far away
i avg 23 seconds and my personal best is 16.54 on 3x3


----------



## Abucuberksa (May 15, 2022)

Lets make a cubing group. Dammam and khobar.
I averag 38.
Pls help me improve



Roux Empress said:


> I'm currently living in KSA, Dammam


How old are youuuuuu


----------

